# Christmas Cheer 2012



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got my tin of Christmas Cheer 2012 this evening, and naturally, like a kid on Christmas, I had to open it and have a bowl right away!

There is a plentiful amount of broken flake chunks in the tin, this should last a long while. 

I didn't bother letting it sit out, loaded 5 or 6 pieces into my bowl and went at it. 

That was a mistake, only because the tobacco is moist enough to not stay lit for too long. However, I can only see this getting infinitely better with drying time and cellaring!

The flavor profile of CC2012 is as if Irish Flake and FVF got drunk and had an unprotected one night stand leaving [email protected] to be their love child! It's a wonderful marriage of the finest VA's plus the McKetchup. I love that smell, and I'm glad it doesn't transfer over into the smoke. 

This, naturally, since it's a VA blend is meant to be sipped and savored. Being such a limited release, this is perfect to accompany those treasureable moments with your loved ones, or if your in need of a well deserved treat. 

4 stars is simply not enough. 

From now, until Christmas arrives, or when websites run out, I will be buying a tin every week.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Jealousy here!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Been looking for some recent reviews on this as its on the to buy list, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

FVF got drunk...

I like it the creativity.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

It's awesome I am working my way through a tin now.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

got me a tin coming it sounds really good


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

It's very zesty especially on the retrohale


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I don't plan to open mine anytime soon, I have 09-12 waiting for a good occasion to be opened.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> Sounds good. I don't plan to open mine anytime soon, I have 09-12 waiting for a good occasion to be opened.


Yeah, I won't get to my '12 for a long while either; I just opened a tin of 2003.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You newer guys hear this stuff? Don't forget to grab a tin or three extra for your cellar!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

slippery slope mark slippery slope first problem I have is I like to open everything when I get it


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this years.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

If you can't resist opening just jar the rest. I smoked and cellard half of mine last year. Will just leave the tin as is this year.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkC said:


> You newer guys hear this stuff? Don't forget to grab a tin or three extra for your cellar!


well I grabbed 2 of the Holiday Spirit. Planning to grab a tin or two of cheer and jar one and leave the other in the tin. I pay attention to what you guys teach


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just smoked the Christmas Cheer...all I can say is wow! What a great smoke...I highly recommend it!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkC said:


> You newer guys hear this stuff? Don't forget to grab a tin or three extra for your cellar!


yes I grabbed the same quote again...

Well I grabbed a few tins (ummm most went elsewhere  Merry Christmas to me) one went home, so it is safe for a while. I also grabbed a tin of 2003 and 2006 Cheer via WTB/WTS. Enablers and evildoers all of ya, and I love ya all for it .

I'll let you know in a few months how those are, as I intend to open and jar all of them as soon as I get my greedy impatient hands on them.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Most went elsewhere... indeed!! 

What a gorgeous room note, and I like that word zesty. I jarred most of the 2012, smoking what didn't fit in the jar, and then SPS got me another tin!


----------

